# ARIZONA members?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how many in Arizona?


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

im in arizona


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

dido!


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

greater phoenix metro area for me


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Mesa, AZ over here.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Im from phoenix


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i am also from arizona


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

New owner in Tucson


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I know this for cars, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a legit, inexpensive car rental place at Sky Harbor Airport? I am visiting my friend in Prescott Valley & flying into Phoenix... I would just need the car for a few hrs.

Sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread- just thought this was a good place to ask (I am surprising my friend)!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Quick10 (Aug 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...glad to see another "Old Pueblo" Cruzer! What color is your Cruze?


Thanks it's the crystal red...


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks! I figured something out!


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought my Cruze in AZ! But moved to the midwest shortly after . I definitely miss those Arizona roads.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

So what mods do you guys have done to your Cruze's?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> So what mods do you guys have done to your Cruze's?


Signature


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

got_boost said:


> Signature


What model do you have? AT or MT?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> What model do you have? AT or MT?


Auto...1lt


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice, I'd like to see how it drives with the trifecta tune. I've got the eco MT but my girlfriend drives an LT AT. I'm too afraid to get a tune, an intake is easy enough to swap over for me, but a tune might be traceable so I'll wait for now. You notice a big difference?


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol ya its a world of difference..especially with the autos. It changes all the bad stuff bout the tranny. The tune has a option for transperancy when you flash it so it never writes to the master flash log...which is what the dealer checks. If theres a Az meet sometime ill let you take her for a spin


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cool thanks man.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Here.

Glendale. But now that I'm getting twice the gas mileage, will be hanging out in Tempe again quite often.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Shoney's in AZ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone going to Barret Jackson?


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I might go this weekend.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

My sis goes to UA. Next time I drive down to visit her I'll hit you up Cuda


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Going to Barret Today. Haven't been in what seems like 10 years. I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## sleymour (Jan 31, 2012)

Here I am, checking in from Glendale.

Already talked with Mick a little bit about a possible meet up sometime.


----------

